# RockmasteR Promoted to Games Team Manager



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations to RockmasteR


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work RockmasteR!

I am sure Bruce will be glad to have some company :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations RmR, very well done





















....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, RockmasteR........WTG!!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicely done, congrats! You look good in purple :grin:.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Good work, Rock. Well deserved. :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats RmR!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations well earned


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Good for you.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations RockmasteR, a deserved promotion 

One of the people I looked up to during my time on the team, quiet (you did a good job without a fuss) but wise and helpful


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on the promotion!

John

`


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Many congratulations.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Congracherlayshuns! :grin:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all
Redeye, Buddy, thanks man


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Keep up the great work!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks Mars


----------

